# Dega-Trolli



## sunny (11. Februar 2005)

Tachchen,

o.g. Trolli wird ja unter anderem dafür angeboten, sein Gerödel für das Brandungsangeln transportieren zu können. 

Hat jemand so'n Dingen und wenn ja wie zufrieden seid ihr damit? Kann mir einer die Maße mitteilen? 

Oder wie transportiert ihr euer Zeug sonst so?

sunny #h


----------



## Marcel1409 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Hy Sunny,

ohne das ding geh ich nicht mehr zum Brandungsangeln #6 , sonst schlepp ich mir `n Wolf bei so viel Gerödel. Wie meinst du das mit den Maßen? Wenn er zusammen gebaut ist?


----------



## sunny (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

@Marcel

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.  #6 

Ne nicht zusammengeklappt, ich wollte mal wissen, wie groß die Auflagefläche ist.

Wie du schon sagst, man hat ja doch einiges an Gerödel. Dat Dingen nützt ja nichts, wenn man die Hälfte nicht draufbekommt. Aber da ich mit Sicherheit nicht mal halb soviel "Gelumpe" wie du habe |supergri , müsste der Trolli ja perfekt sein.

sunny #h


----------



## Marcel1409 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Also die Aufliegefläche unten ist 50 x 45 cm und hoch kannst du das locker `n Meter stapeln...


----------



## Dorschtroll (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Zum Transport ist das Teil uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen, nicht aber als Sitzmöglichkeit. Mit meinen 85Kilos habe ich das Teil sofort geschrottet. Und das obwohl mir mein Händler zugesichert hat es würde locker 100Kilo aushalten!


----------



## MichaelB (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Moin,

abgesehen von der Transportgröße im Auto finde ich die Trollis nur bedingt geeignet zum Brandungsangeln. Rutentasche, Dreibein, Köder-Dreibein, Beach-Buddy, Angelkoffer, eine Thermo-Box für die Wattis und vielleicht noch der Fischeimer (also wirklich nur das allernötigste  ) finden da einfach zu wenig Platz drauf #c und wenn man dann noch einen etwas längeren Marsch am Strand vor sich hat, will man ja auch nicht sofort den Thermo-Anzug anziehen... und wer läuft schon gern zwei mal?
Ich benutze so eine Kombi aus Karre, Sitz und Überzelt, das gab es mal bei Angel-Domöne - das Zelt ist für´n After (und gleich auf den Müll gewandert), auf die Karre geht aber viel drauf, hinten dran ist eine große Reisverschlußtasche für den Sauna-Anzug und man sitzt m.E. besser als auf dem Trolli. Der einzige Nachteil ist der etwas größere Platzbedarf beim Transport im Auto.
Angeboten wird das Teilchen nicht mehr, etwas Vergleichbares müßte es aber unter der Bezeichnung "Karpfen-Stuhl mit Rollen" oder so geben :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Moin,
ich habe seit einigen Jahren einen Eckla Rolly im Einsatz. Von der Größe her ist der ja genau wie der DEGA und für mich zu mindest völlig ausreichend. 
Den DEGA kenne ich nur vom anschauen aber ich glaube dadurch das der Griff usw. Teleskopierbar ist wird er unter dem Sand beim Brandungsangeln doch ganz schön leiden. In der Beziehung ist der Eckla besser. Wie sich der Preisunterschied verhält weis ich nicht. Bei Ebay gehen die Eckla jedenfalls für 5o-60 Euro über den Tisch. Das passt.


----------



## Tom B (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Moin,
besitze auch den Sportex-Eckla Rolli ,er muß richtig leiden bei mir,
hab nur Probleme mit der Achse die schleift ab und zu mal durch ,
das Problem liegt aber an den großen Räder die ich dort aufgebaut habe.
Dann kommt halt jedes Jahr für 13 € ne neue ruf.

Wieg auch 85 kilo aber deswegen bricht der nicht zusammen,

bei dem Schlabberding von Dega kann ich mir das aber vorstellen.

Möcht ihn jedenfalls nicht mehr missen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marcel1409 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Also ich hab den von Dega bestimmt schon 2 Jahre und keine Prob`s mit Sand oder ähnlichem. Die Achse hält m. M. nach auch besser als die vom Ekla, weil die Reifen auf einem Leitlager laufen...


----------



## Ralf-H (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Moin,
ich habe den EKLA seit ca. 10 Jahren ohne Streß im Gebrauch. Auch trägt der mein Gewicht von ca. 90kg locker. Man sollte aber sicher keine "Arschbombe" reinmachen, dafür isser nicht gemacht. Das Ding hat mein Leben drastisch erleichtert.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab den von Dega bestimmt schon 2 Jahre und keine Prob`s mit Sand oder ähnlichem. Die Achse hält m. M. nach auch besser als die vom Ekla, weil die Reifen auf einem Leitlager laufen...


Nun das war ja auch nur eine Vermutung von mir denn Teleskopierbar und Brandungsangeln passt nicht zu sammen finde ich immer. Darum meine bedenken.  |wavey:


----------



## haukep (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Ich frage mich, ob so ein Ding überhaupt notwendig ist. Wenn ich mir jetzt eine Brandungskiepe kaufe in die ich die Rollen und bissl Tackle packen kann, müsste das doch reichen. In mein Futteral kriege ich das BeachBuddy, den Stuhl, 4 Ruten und das Dreibein locker rein, bzw. ran. Einen Eimer noch in die Hand und das war´s. Also, ich lass mich gerne von den Vorzügen überzeugen, aber noch sehe ich die nicht...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich, ob so ein Ding überhaupt notwendig ist. Wenn ich mir jetzt eine Brandungskiepe kaufe in die ich die Rollen und bissl Tackle packen kann, müsste das doch reichen. In mein Futteral kriege ich das BeachBuddy, den Stuhl, 4 Ruten und das Dreibein locker rein, bzw. ran. Einen Eimer noch in die Hand und das war´s. Also, ich lass mich gerne von den Vorzügen überzeugen, aber noch sehe ich die nicht...


also mit 21 hätte ich so was auch als völlig überflüssig emfunden.


----------



## Tom B (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich, ob so ein Ding überhaupt notwendig ist. Wenn ich mir jetzt eine Brandungskiepe kaufe in die ich die Rollen und bissl Tackle packen kann, müsste das doch reichen. In mein Futteral kriege ich das BeachBuddy, den Stuhl, 4 Ruten und das Dreibein locker rein, bzw. ran. Einen Eimer noch in die Hand und das war´s. Also, ich lass mich gerne von den Vorzügen überzeugen, aber noch sehe ich die nicht...



Du mußt ja Arme haben wie Arni,hab Dich gar nicht mehr so in Erinnerung
oder hat sich damals Dein 12-jähriger Bruder 
als Hauke bei mir vorgestellt |kopfkrat  :m 
Mach mal erstmal ein paar Qualis mit,
und lauf mal beide Tage zum Westermakelsdorfer Huk hoch,
das wird Dich schon überzeugen  |supergri  |supergri 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MichaelB (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Moin,

wer einen Hackenporsche benutzt ist eben nur zu faul zum tragen  
Ich stelle mir das grad vor, so ganz gemütlich mit Rutentasche, Beach-Buddy, Dreibein, 7.5kg Stabilisierungsgewicht dafür, Angelkoffer, Watti-Box, Thermoanzug, etwas Proviant und einem Klappstuhl beladen zum Huk oder mal Presen ganz links... das´s nix für Muttern ihr´n Sohn |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Und wieder hab ich ne Watschen kassiert  Naja, ich schau´mir das mal an  #6


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> lauf mal beide Tage zum Westermakelsdorfer Huk hoch,
> das wird Dich schon überzeugen |supergri |supergri
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Hi Thomas,
da mußte ich auch schon hineiern (natürlich benutze ich auch den Eckla). Ist wirklich eine nette Strecke zum laufen. Gahlendorf in Richtung Katharinenhof ist aber auch nicht zu verachten wenn man dort den Endplatz zieht (die erste Startnummer kam nach 20 Minuten laufen, ich bin fast 1 Stunde unterwegs gewesen *grrrr* immer schön um die Steine rum oder eben an der Steilküste runter (wenn es geht, nicht so wie bei mir denn ich mußte erstmal 200 Meter zurück laufen um an den Strand runter zu kommen). Ohne Trolli wäre ich bestimmt unterwegs verreckt.

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## Agalatze (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

@ hauke
du wirst schon noch deine erfahrungen machen wieso so ein teil schon nicht schlecht ist.

zu dem teil von dega kann ich nur sagen, dass der griff ne große schwäche ist.
ich habe das ding schon bei manchem angler rausrutschen sehen.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

|bla: Hallo Gemeinde.


Was haltet Ihr davon?? Kosten 69,-Start bei ebay?
Hat den jemand von Euch?
Sieht nicht schlecht aus, das Teil!! Ist es praktisch?#c


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Na ich weis nicht, der sieht komisch aus. Da würde ich doch lieber einen Eckla oder Dega Rolly nehmen für das Geld.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

|bla: Teuer ist das Teil ja und die Auktion ist gerade eben zu Ende gegangen, kein einziges Gebot. Habe mal ne Mail geschickt, weil keine Maße dabei waren. Den Dega kenne ich aber den Eckla noch nicht. mal surfen! 

Bepackt sieht das Teil dann so aus--


----------



## Micky (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Bepackt sieht das Teil dann so aus--


 
Dat erinnert mich irgendwie grob an die Zeit um 1989/1990 als hoofnungslos überladene Trabbi´s durch Lübeck Schlutup düsten... :m


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

|bla: Jo, dat wird wohl so gewesen sein!

Ich glaube, dass die Dega genauso aussehen, wenn das alles drauf ist.|supergri


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Ganau so kannst du den Eckla auch bepacken.
So sieht er aus. Klick!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

|bla: Das ist er also! Sieht nicht gerade stabiel aus, aber Ihr seit damit zufrieden, konnte ich so rauslesen. 


Was ist mit dem hier??


----------



## Agalatze (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

das ist doch alles mist !
nehme das teil von eckla oder dega.
damit machst du nichts falsch. den kannst du auch super platzsparend zusammenpacken und hast ne ablagefläche zusätzlich aus stoff. das metallgerippe ist doch schund, oder ?

ich werden mich von meinem eckla rolly so schnell nicht mehr trennen :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Also der von dienem letzten Bild ist wirklich echter Eisenschrott. Kannst glauben. Den kann man doch leer schon kaum anheben mal abgesehen was das Salswasser mit dem Metall in kürzester Zeit macht.


----------



## Milano (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Hallo Boardies,
ich habe mir vor kurzem bei Eckla den Trolli mit dem *kurzen* Handteil ( also nicht mit dem an das man optional auch noch einen Sonnenschutz anbauen kann) gekauft. Der mit dem längeren Handteil könnte bei langen Fußmärschen eventuell etwas bequemer sein; ausschlaggebend für das kürzere Handteil war für mich, dass ich diese Version ohne auseinanderbauen zu müssen in meinem Auto unterbringen kann. Da wir hier am Rhein und an der Sieg keine kilometerlangen Fußwege zu bewältigen haben, ist das Teil optimal.

Herzliche Grüße und
PETRI HEIL von
Milano


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Man kann sich zu dem Eckla auch einen Zusatzbügel kaufen und dazwischen schrauben. Das ist für längere Märsche sehr vorteilhaft.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Moin Moin,
das Teil von E-Bay sieht aus wie ein umgebauter "Caddy" für Golfer, habe mal versucht so etwas selber zu bauen.
So einen Golf-Caddy habe ich bei E-Bay ersteigert war aber totaler mist :v ,da habe ich garnicht angefangen zu basteln, außerdem hat man die Geschichte mit der Sitzgelegenheit nicht gleich dabei.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Also der von dienem letzten Bild ist wirklich echter Eisenschrott. Kannst glauben. Den kann man doch leer schon kaum anheben mal abgesehen was das Salswasser mit dem Metall in kürzester Zeit macht.


 
|uhoh: Das sind gute Argumente. Platzsparend ist der bestimmt nicht. Werde mir dann das andere Teil zulegen!!

@Angelfiete: Genau das steht auch in der Beschreibung, Golfcaddy nachbau!

Ich fand den so nicht schlecht, aber zum sitzen ist da wirklich nichts!!#d


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Ich kann nur von meinem reden, der hat um die 25 Euro gekostet.
Gelenke waren flaterig , alles genietet und die Räder inkl. Radaufnahme waren aus Kunstoff.
Warst du vielleicht zum Angelplatz mit hingekommen, aber bestimmt nicht mehr mit zurück #d .


----------



## sunny (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Also ich habe am Freitag meinen Dega-Trolli bekommen und muss sagen, der sieht mehr als brauchbar aus. 

Danke nochmal an Marci. 

sunny #h


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

@ Sunny
Super das alles geklappt hat #6 , ich würd mir an deiner Stelle noch im Fahrradladen solche Gummispinne ( |kopfkrat glaub die heissen so) kaufen. Das sind sonne heftigen Gummibänder mit Haken, damit kannst du denn die Sachen nochmal fixieren. Sonst rutscht dir der ganze Quatsch immer vom Wagen...


----------



## sunny (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Jau Marcel, habe ich mir auch gleich zugelegt #6 .

sunny #h


----------



## AKor74 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Moin Sunny, wie viel Blatt haste denn für den Dega gelegt? Testen werden wir den dann hoffentlich bald gemeinsam.


----------



## sunny (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Hei Akor74,

bzgl. des Preises schicke ich dir ne PN oder du wendest dich direkt an Marcel1409. 

Ab jetzt bin ich wieder allzeit bereit was angeln angeht. Die Stresswochenenden sind erst einmal vorbei. Glaube aber, dass es momentan zu kalt ist. Lass uns mal grob Mitte März im Auge behalten.

sunny #h


----------



## AKor74 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Vielleicht sollten wir daraus ein Event machen, mittlerweile tummeln sich einige mehr hier aus dem Hannoverraum rum, dann können wir auch mal am Strand grillen, nicht nur im die von der Küste.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> , dann können wir auch mal am Strand grillen, nicht nur immer die von der Küste.



 #y  :q


----------



## Agalatze (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

bei events sind alle dabei !!!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (7. März 2005)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> das ist doch alles mist !
> nehme das teil von eckla oder dega.
> damit machst du nichts falsch. den kannst du auch super platzsparend zusammenpacken und hast ne ablagefläche zusätzlich aus stoff. das metallgerippe ist doch schund, oder ?
> 
> ich werden mich von meinem eckla rolly so schnell nicht mehr trennen :m


 


#h So, jetzt habe ich auch einen DEGA. Bin gespannt wie lange der hält. Leicht ist er ja und gut zu verstauen.

Habe bloß Angst, wenn ich den mit meinem Fang auf der Rücktour belade, dass er das nicht packt!!:q


----------



## Cerfat (18. März 2006)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Schaut mal hier vorbei, hab ich heut gefunden.

http://stores.ebay.de/Angelcaddy-05

http://img95.*ih.us/img95/8205/quickshot125rb.jpg
http://img95.*ih.us/img95/5053/quickshot134zv.jpg
http://img95.*ih.us/img95/4448/quickshot149jl.jpg
http://img154.*ih.us/img154/1340/quickshot158zd.jpg


----------



## sunny (20. März 2006)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Was ist das denn? Pimp my Trolli oder was|supergri ? Sieht aber witzig aus, dat Dingen.


----------



## Koschi (20. März 2006)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Der Rolli ist geriatrisch unabdingbar! 

Unten auf die Ablagefläche die große Plastikiepe (Daiwa, Steady Fast, Cormoran - egal - fast alle gleich). Darauf den Eimer mit Deckel. Jetzt einen Spanngurt unter dem Trolli durch und oben festgezogen. Das hält bombensicher! Und vorne wird das Rutenfuteral mit Zelt "drangestellt und mit 2 Spannguren fixiert. Zack zack. Ab jetzt laufe ich meilenweit auf festem Unterbode; und hasse mein Hobby im tiefen Sand. Denn dann sehe ich mit dem Gezappel aus wie Ochse vor dem Pflug. Fehlt nur noch der Nasenring...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (20. März 2006)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

Falls eure Trollies alle zu doll beladen sein sollten und ihr nicht wie ein Maultier am Strand bzw. am rheinufer aussehen wollt, kauft Euch einen eletrischen Trolli


----------



## Klaus S. (20. März 2006)

*AW: Dega-Trolli*

20kg Zuladung ist einfach zu wenig.


----------

